# Vultr - What hardware exactly are they running on their SSD nodes?



## drmike

Someone was poking around Vultr tonight and looking at CPU related info.   Reason why?   Hardware builds there are clouded in mystery.

cat /proc/cpuinfo outputs semi-vague info.... there at Vultr...

The Storage VPS offering is a match on output for:

 Intel® Xeon® CPU E5506 @ 2.13GHz [Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5

The standard SSD VPS nodes are far more funkier.

cat /proc/cpuinfo  spits out usable data, but namely the STEPPING value of 1, isn't valid.   I cannot match the details to anything.

However,  cpuid, included in Debian is happy to make some usable hay of the matter.  It can't identify the CPU either and believes there are a total of 16 cores in that server.  

I have my money on this being an i7-2600, but that family doesn't do dual physical CPUs you would need to get up to 16 cores...

Perhaps someone else has some ideas 

The cat /proc/cpuinfo from the SSD node:



> processor : 0
> 
> vendor_id : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family : 6
> 
> model : 60
> 
> model name : Vultr Virtual CPU 2
> 
> stepping : 1
> 
> microcode : 0x1
> 
> cpu MHz : 3392.140
> 
> cache size : 4096 KB
> 
> physical id : 0
> 
> siblings : 1
> 
> core id : 0
> 
> cpu cores : 1
> 
> apicid : 0
> 
> initial apicid : 0
> 
> fpu : yes
> 
> fpu_exception : yes
> 
> cpuid level : 13
> 
> wp : yes
> 
> flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc up rep_good nopl pni pclmulqdq ssse3 fma cx16 pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx hypervisor lahf_lm xsaveopt fsgsbase smep erms
> 
> bogomips : 6784.28
> 
> clflush size : 64
> 
> cache_alignment : 64
> 
> address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
> 
> power management:


cpuid output:



> CPU 0:
> 
> vendor_id = "GenuineIntel"
> 
> version information (1/eax):
> 
> processor type  = primary processor (0)
> 
> family          = Intel Pentium Pro/II/III/Celeron/Core/Core 2/Atom, AMD Athlon/Duron, Cyrix M2, VIA C3 (6)
> 
> model           = 0xa (10)
> 
> stepping id     = 0x3 (3)
> 
> extended family = 0x0 (0)
> 
> extended model  = 0x1 (1)
> 
> (simple synth)  = Intel Core (Bloomfield) / Xeon (Bloomfield / Gainestown), 45nm
> 
> miscellaneous (1/ebx):
> 
> process local APIC physical ID = 0x0 (0)
> 
> cpu count                      = 0x10 (16)
> 
> CLFLUSH line size              = 0x8 (8)
> 
> brand index                    = 0x0 (0)
> 
> brand id = 0x00 (0): unknown
> 
> feature information (1/edx):
> 
> x87 FPU on chip                        = true
> 
> virtual-8086 mode enhancement          = false
> 
> debugging extensions                   = true
> 
> page size extensions                   = true
> 
> time stamp counter                     = true
> 
> RDMSR and WRMSR support                = true
> 
> physical address extensions            = true
> 
> machine check exception                = true
> 
> CMPXCHG8B inst.                        = true
> 
> APIC on chip                           = true
> 
> SYSENTER and SYSEXIT                   = true
> 
> memory type range registers            = true
> 
> PTE global bit                         = true
> 
> machine check architecture             = true
> 
> conditional move/compare instruction   = true
> 
> page attribute table                   = true
> 
> page size extension                    = true
> 
> processor serial number                = false
> 
> CLFLUSH instruction                    = true
> 
> debug store                            = false
> 
> thermal monitor and clock ctrl         = false
> 
> MMX Technology                         = true
> 
> FXSAVE/FXRSTOR                         = true
> 
> SSE extensions                         = true
> 
> SSE2 extensions                        = true
> 
> self snoop                             = false
> 
> hyper-threading / multi-core supported = true
> 
> therm. monitor                         = false
> 
> IA64                                   = false
> 
> pending break event                    = false
> 
> feature information (1/ecx):
> 
> PNI/SSE3: Prescott New Instructions     = true
> 
> PCLMULDQ instruction                    = false
> 
> 64-bit debug store                      = false
> 
> MONITOR/MWAIT                           = false
> 
> CPL-qualified debug store               = false
> 
> VMX: virtual machine extensions         = false
> 
> SMX: safer mode extensions              = false
> 
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology     = false
> 
> thermal monitor 2                       = false
> 
> SSSE3 extensions                        = true
> 
> context ID: adaptive or shared L1 data  = false
> 
> FMA instruction                         = false
> 
> CMPXCHG16B instruction                  = true
> 
> xTPR disable                            = false
> 
> perfmon and debug                       = false
> 
> process context identifiers             = false
> 
> direct cache access                     = false
> 
> SSE4.1 extensions                       = true
> 
> SSE4.2 extensions                       = true
> 
> extended xAPIC support                  = true
> 
> MOVBE instruction                       = false
> 
> POPCNT instruction                      = true
> 
> time stamp counter deadline             = false
> 
> AES instruction                         = false
> 
> XSAVE/XSTOR states                      = false
> 
> OS-enabled XSAVE/XSTOR                  = false
> 
> AVX: advanced vector extensions         = false
> 
> F16C half-precision convert instruction = false
> 
> RDRAND instruction                      = false
> 
> hypervisor guest status                 = true
> 
> cache and TLB information (2):
> 
> 0x7d: L2 cache: 2M, 8-way, sectored, 64 byte lines
> 
> 0x30: L1 cache: 32K, 8-way, 64 byte lines
> 
> 0x2c: L1 data cache: 32K, 8-way, 64 byte lines
> 
> processor serial number: 0001-06A3-0000-0000-0000-0000
> 
> deterministic cache parameters (4):
> 
> --- cache 0 ---
> 
> cache type                           = data cache (1)
> 
> cache level                          = 0x1 (1)
> 
> self-initializing cache level        = true
> 
> fully associative cache              = false
> 
> extra threads sharing this cache     = 0x0 (0)
> 
> extra processor cores on this die    = 0xf (15)
> 
> system coherency line size           = 0x3f (63)
> 
> physical line partitions             = 0x0 (0)
> 
> ways of associativity                = 0x7 (7)
> 
> WBINVD/INVD behavior on lower caches = true
> 
> inclusive to lower caches            = false
> 
> complex cache indexing               = false
> 
> number of sets - 1 (s)               = 63
> 
> --- cache 1 ---
> 
> cache type                           = instruction cache (2)
> 
> cache level                          = 0x1 (1)
> 
> self-initializing cache level        = true
> 
> fully associative cache              = false
> 
> extra threads sharing this cache     = 0x0 (0)
> 
> extra processor cores on this die    = 0xf (15)
> 
> system coherency line size           = 0x3f (63)
> 
> physical line partitions             = 0x0 (0)
> 
> ways of associativity                = 0x7 (7)
> 
> WBINVD/INVD behavior on lower caches = true
> 
> inclusive to lower caches            = false
> 
> complex cache indexing               = false
> 
> number of sets - 1 (s)               = 63
> 
> --- cache 2 ---
> 
> cache type                           = unified cache (3)
> 
> cache level                          = 0x2 (2)
> 
> self-initializing cache level        = true
> 
> fully associative cache              = false
> 
> extra threads sharing this cache     = 0x0 (0)
> 
> extra processor cores on this die    = 0xf (15)
> 
> system coherency line size           = 0x3f (63)
> 
> physical line partitions             = 0x0 (0)
> 
> ways of associativity                = 0xf (15)
> 
> WBINVD/INVD behavior on lower caches = true
> 
> inclusive to lower caches            = false
> 
> complex cache indexing               = false
> 
> number of sets - 1 (s)               = 4095
> 
> hypervisor_id = "KVMKVMKVM   "
> 
> hypervisor features (0x40000001/eax):
> 
> kvmclock available at MSR 0x11          = true
> 
> delays unnecessary for PIO ops          = true
> 
> mmu_op                                  = false
> 
> kvmclock available a MSR 0x4b564d00     = true
> 
> async pf enable available by MSR        = true
> 
> steal clock supported                   = true
> 
> guest EOI optimization enabled          = true
> 
> stable: no guest per-cpu warps expected = true
> 
> extended feature flags (0x80000001/edx):
> 
> SYSCALL and SYSRET instructions        = true
> 
> execution disable                      = true
> 
> 1-GB large page support                = false
> 
> RDTSCP                                 = false
> 
> 64-bit extensions technology available = true
> 
> Intel feature flags (0x80000001/ecx):
> 
> LAHF/SAHF supported in 64-bit mode     = true
> 
> LZCNT advanced bit manipulation        = false
> 
> 3DNow! PREFETCH/PREFETCHW instructions = false
> 
> brand = "Vultr Virtual CPU 1"
> 
> L1 TLB/cache information: 2M/4M pages & L1 TLB (0x80000005/eax):
> 
> instruction # entries     = 0xff (255)
> 
> instruction associativity = 0x1 (1)
> 
> data # entries            = 0xff (255)
> 
> data associativity        = 0x1 (1)
> 
> L1 TLB/cache information: 4K pages & L1 TLB (0x80000005/ebx):
> 
> instruction # entries     = 0xff (255)
> 
> instruction associativity = 0x1 (1)
> 
> data # entries            = 0xff (255)
> 
> data associativity        = 0x1 (1)
> 
> L1 data cache information (0x80000005/ecx):
> 
> line size (bytes) = 0x40 (64)
> 
> lines per tag     = 0x1 (1)
> 
> associativity     = 0x2 (2)
> 
> size (Kb)         = 0x40 (64)
> 
> L1 instruction cache information (0x80000005/edx):
> 
> line size (bytes) = 0x40 (64)
> 
> lines per tag     = 0x1 (1)
> 
> associativity     = 0x2 (2)
> 
> size (Kb)         = 0x40 (64)
> 
> L2 TLB/cache information: 2M/4M pages & L2 TLB (0x80000006/eax):
> 
> instruction # entries     = 0x0 (0)
> 
> instruction associativity = L2 off (0)
> 
> data # entries            = 0x0 (0)
> 
> data associativity        = L2 off (0)
> 
> L2 TLB/cache information: 4K pages & L2 TLB (0x80000006/ebx):
> 
> instruction # entries     = 0x200 (512)
> 
> instruction associativity = 4-way (4)
> 
> data # entries            = 0x200 (512)
> 
> data associativity        = 4-way (4)
> 
> L2 unified cache information (0x80000006/ecx):
> 
> line size (bytes) = 0x40 (64)
> 
> lines per tag     = 0x1 (1)
> 
> associativity     = 16-way (8)
> 
> size (Kb)         = 0x200 (512)
> 
> L3 cache information (0x80000006/edx):
> 
> line size (bytes)     = 0x0 (0)
> 
> lines per tag         = 0x0 (0)
> 
> associativity         = L2 off (0)
> 
> size (in 512Kb units) = 0x0 (0)
> 
> Advanced Power Management Features (0x80000007/edx):
> 
> temperature sensing diode      = false
> 
> frequency ID (FID) control     = false
> 
> voltage ID (VID) control       = false
> 
> thermal trip (TTP)             = false
> 
> thermal monitor           = false
> 
> software thermal control (STC) = false
> 
> 100 MHz multiplier control     = false
> 
> hardware P-State control       = false
> 
> TscInvariant                   = false
> 
> Physical Address and Linear Address Size (0x80000008/eax):
> 
> maximum physical address bits         = 0x28 (40)
> 
> maximum linear (virtual) address bits = 0x30 (48)
> 
> maximum guest physical address bits   = 0x0 (0)
> 
> Logical CPU cores (0x80000008/ecx):
> 
> number of CPU cores - 1 = 0xf (15)
> 
> ApicIdCoreIdSize        = 0x0 (0)
> 
> SVM Secure Virtual Machine (0x8000000a/eax):
> 
> SvmRev: SVM revision = 0x0 (0)
> 
> SVM Secure Virtual Machine (0x8000000a/edx):
> 
> nested paging                 = false
> 
> LBR virtualization            = false
> 
> SVM lock                      = false
> 
> NRIP save                     = false
> 
> MSR based TSC rate control    = false
> 
> VMCB clean bits support       = false
> 
> flush by ASID                 = false
> 
> decode assists                = false
> 
> SSSE3/SSE5 opcode set disable = false
> 
> pause intercept filter        = false
> 
> pause filter threshold        = false
> 
> NASID: number of address space identifiers = 0x0 (0):
> 
> (multi-processing synth): multi-core (c=16)
> 
> (multi-processing method): Intel leaf 1/4
> 
> (APIC widths synth): CORE_width=4 SMT_width=0
> 
> (APIC synth): PKG_ID=0 CORE_ID=0 SMT_ID=0
> 
> (synth) = Intel Core (Bloomfield) / Xeon (Bloomfield / Gainestown), 45nm


----------



## drmike

Why i7-2600???

 processor serial number: 0001-06A3-0000-0000-0000-0000

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%220001-06A3-0000%22

=

Bug 1109056 - Bugzilla - Red Hat
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1109056



 



 

CTRL-F for: 0001-06A3-0000

 

scroll down a bit....

 

model name    : Intel® Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz


----------



## rds100

i7-2600 should have 8MB cache, not 4MB.

edit: scratch that, the virtual CPU isn't reporting the cache size of the physical CPU.


----------



## drmike

rds100 said:


> i7-2600 should have 8MB cache, not 4MB.
> 
> edit: scratch that, the virtual CPU isn't reporting the cache size of the physical CPU.


There are a LOT of oddities in there...


----------



## Awmusic12635

Does it really matter? Seems you are making a big deal out of nothing really. Some companies disclose info, others don't.


----------



## Amitz

I think it is quite interesting. Vultr lies about being multihomed (at least they are not in most locations), plays funny games when it comes to the question whether they use any RAID at all and having everything on non-enterprise (desktop) hardware would just round out the picture.


----------



## MannDude

If it works well for your needs, I don't think it particularly matters what is powering it, though I do understand being curious.

Isn't their cloud utilizing some form of xen or kvm virtualization? Is the ability to update the 'model name' of the physical cpu available in each?


----------



## DomainBop

> Perhaps someone else has some ideas


Choopa and UnmeteredServers sell E5506...the storage server

Gameservers.com sells E3-1240v2 and Choopa/ReliableServers/Constant.com/UnmeteredServers sell E3-1240v3. Vultr uses Choopa (NJ) and Gameservers (everywhere else) locations.

They don't sell i7-2600...


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> If it works well for your needs, I don't think it particularly matters what is powering it, though I do understand being curious.
> 
> Isn't their cloud utilizing some form of xen or kvm virtualization? Is the ability to update the 'model name' of the physical cpu available in each?


CPU ID info is normally just fine and clear....  This seems like someone has gone out of the their way to do something out of ordinary.   Unsure if it works for me, as I am not a customer 

I'd ask in pre-sales but:

https://discuss.vultr.com/discussion/479/raid

https://discuss.vultr.com/discussion/473/storage-node-redundancy-info-required

See how those went with others...

And when talking about cores vs. threads vs. imaginary CPUs... well:

https://discuss.vultr.com/discussion/219/cpu-cores-and-hyperthreaded



DomainBop said:


> They don't sell i7-2600...


Maybe they don't    They do sell among their brands or have different i7 models.

Reliablesite has this:

Intel Core i7 47708 x 3.4 ghz8GB - 32GB4 x SSD/HDD10 TB1 Gbps DedicatedSale! - $89/m


----------



## DomainBop

> Reliablesite has this:


Choopa owns ReliableServers.com. ReliableSite.net isn't one of their companies (although it does colo with them).

Vultr's newer nodes are 3.5MHz which is probably E5-1650v2/3


----------



## willie

Attached is the /proc/cpuinfo from an OpenVZ container that I have that's slabbed inside a Vultr VM in Tokyo, Japan.  This is a lowendspirit.com vps if that matters.  Some info from it:

vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 60
model name    : Vultr Virtual CPU 2
stepping    : 1
cpu MHz        : 3600.010
 

I don't know if the cpu family/model identifies a specific Intel CPU.

jcpu.txt


----------



## XFS_Duke

The world may never know their true ways of doing business. As most say, if it's reliable and stable, why worry. The main reason I'd worry is that I like to know what my sites or services are running on. I guess it is what it is... Some companies don't give out information and some should give out less information, like if your nodes run on Atom CPU's or i7's.


----------



## William

Most likely E3, should have at least ECC RAM. Probably E3-1240 or 1230, maybe 1270.


----------



## Kris

Single homed setups piggybacking off GameServers? Yup

Probably desktop E3 hardware? Yup

RAID - Hopefully? 

I have a few test boxes there and they are pretty fast. The support leaves a lot to be desired, and seems like an afterthought or their parent company / GameServers.com techs answering when they can. 

Just make many, many backups and you should be fine.

Going to be an interesting mess when a drive or node dies however.


----------



## Awmusic12635

Kris said:


> Probably desktop E3 hardware? Yup


Since when is there desktop E3 hardware?


----------



## William

B85 chipset is desktop and E3.


----------



## drmike

willie said:


> Attached is the /proc/cpuinfo from an OpenVZ container that I have that's slabbed inside a Vultr VM in Tokyo, Japan.  This is a lowendspirit.com vps if that matters.  Some info from it:
> 
> vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
> 
> 
> cpu family    : 6
> 
> 
> model        : 60
> 
> 
> model name    : Vultr Virtual CPU 2
> 
> 
> stepping    : 1
> 
> 
> cpu MHz        : 3600.010
> 
> I don't know if the cpu family/model identifies a specific Intel CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcpu.txt


There we are with Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 1 again...

Someone find me something that matches that   I didn't find anything that did yesterday.

The Family and Model part match i5, i7 and E3...  The Stepping of 1 doesn't exist though.

@willie  can you install cpuid and run that for me to get output?  Reason why is I see 3.6Ghz there.  Other node I saw output from was a 3.3x Ghz...  More sample sets and ideally some leakage from cpuid might identify something.  Leaning towards another i7 variation on the Tokyo box.

Problem is E3 or i7 makes no matter - neither chipset has 16 cores even though CPUID is saying the hardware believes it does.


----------



## willie

drmike said:


> @willie  can you install cpuid and run that for me to get output?


Attached.cpuid.txt


----------



## Dylan

Well hey, DigitalOcean recently stopped masking their CPUs, and Vultr seems real intent on copying DO... so maybe we'll know for sure soon?


----------



## drmike

Dylan said:


> Well hey, DigitalOcean recently stopped masking their CPUs, and Vultr seems real intent on copying DO... so maybe we'll know for sure soon?


Oh really, did DigitalOcean  ?   I had to go check and I am not liking what I see in DigitalOcean land either...

cat /proc/cpuinfo






> processor : 0
> 
> vendor_id : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family : 6
> 
> model : 2
> 
> model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.0
> 
> stepping : 3
> 
> microcode : 0x1
> 
> cpu MHz : 1999.999
> 
> cache size : 4096 KB
> 
> fdiv_bug : no
> 
> hlt_bug : no
> 
> f00f_bug : no
> 
> coma_bug : no
> 
> fpu : yes
> 
> fpu_exception : yes
> 
> cpuid level : 4
> 
> wp : yes
> 
> flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni vmx cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
> 
> bogomips : 3999.99
> 
> clflush size : 64
> 
> cache_alignment : 64
> 
> address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
> 
> power management:



Family 6, Model 2, Stepping 3...  What the heck CPU is that?!?!?!  I can't identify it.

So off to see CPUID....




> Vendor ID: "GenuineIntel"; CPUID level 4
> 
> 
> 
> Intel-specific functions:
> 
> Version 00000623:
> 
> Type 0 - Original OEM
> 
> Family 6 - Pentium Pro
> 
> Model 2 -
> 
> Stepping 3
> 
> Reserved 0
> 
> 
> 
> Extended brand string: "QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.0"
> 
> CLFLUSH instruction cache line size: 8
> 
> 
> 
> Feature flags 078bfbfd:
> 
> FPU    Floating Point Unit
> 
> DE     Debugging Extensions
> 
> PSE    Page Size Extensions
> 
> TSC    Time Stamp Counter
> 
> MSR    Model Specific Registers
> 
> PAE    Physical Address Extension
> 
> MCE    Machine Check Exception
> 
> CX8    COMPXCHG8B Instruction
> 
> APIC   On-chip Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller present and enabled
> 
> SEP    Fast System Call
> 
> MTRR   Memory Type Range Registers
> 
> PGE    PTE Global Flag
> 
> MCA    Machine Check Architecture
> 
> CMOV   Conditional Move and Compare Instructions
> 
> FGPAT  Page Attribute Table
> 
> PSE-36 36-bit Page Size Extension
> 
> CLFSH  CFLUSH instruction
> 
> MMX    MMX instruction set
> 
> FXSR   Fast FP/MMX Streaming SIMD Extensions save/restore
> 
> SSE    Streaming SIMD Extensions instruction set
> 
> SSE2   SSE2 extensions
> 
> 
> 
> TLB and cache info:
> 
> 7d: unknown TLB/cache descriptor
> 
> 30: unknown TLB/cache descriptor
> 
> 2c: unknown TLB/cache descriptor
> 
> Processor serial: 0000-0623-0000-0000-0000-0000




That processor serial # isn't real happy findings.

Think Intel Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Dylan

That's from DO? I just spun up a droplet and got this:

[email protected]:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 62
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630L v2 @ 2.40GHz
stepping : 4
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 2399.998
cache size : 15360 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 1
core id : 0
cpu cores : 1
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon rep_good nopl eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq vmx ssse3 cx16 pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand hypervisor lahf_lm xsaveopt vnmi ept fsgsbase tsc_adjust smep erms
bogomips : 4799.99
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

[email protected]:~#


And they say they exclusively use hex-core Xeons.


----------



## drmike

Dylan said:


> Wait, you got that with DO? I just spun up a droplet and got this:
> 
> They also say they exclusively use hex-core Xeons.


Yeah I just borrowed an account and hit all their locations.

The masked strange Core 2 Duo looking stuff is NY 1 and NY 2.  

All other locations are straight up E5's no BS masking.

Maybe someone can push them to unmask those locations


----------



## DomainBop

cat /proc/cpuinfo and cpuid (which just repeats the same extended brand string found in cat /proc/cpuinfo)  on most providers using KVM is fairly useless if you want to determine the real processor.  It'll tell you if it's Intel or AMD and the QEMU version but that's about it.  RunAbove is one of the rare exceptions that gives you a little more info..

My KVM collection 

*Versio*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : AuthenticAMD
cpu family    : 6
model        : 6
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version 0.9.1
stepping    : 3
cpu MHz        : 2400.140
cache size    : 512 KB
fdiv_bug    : no
hlt_bug        : no
f00f_bug    : no
coma_bug    : no
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni hypervisor
bogomips    : 4800.28
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*RunAbove*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 42
model name    : Intel Xeon E312xx (Sandy Bridge)
stepping    : 1
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 3699.988
cache size    : 4096 KB
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc up rep_good nopl pni pclmulqdq vmx ssse3 cx16 pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand hypervisor lahf_lm xsaveopt vnmi ept fsgsbase smep erms
bogomips    : 7399.97
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*RamNode*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 13
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping    : 3
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 3400.016
cache size    : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug    : no
hlt_bug        : no
f00f_bug    : no
coma_bug    : no
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm abm
bogomips    : 6800.03
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*Iniz*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 13
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping    : 3
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 2099.998
cache size    : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug    : no
hlt_bug        : no
f00f_bug    : no
coma_bug    : no
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips    : 4199.99
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*Leaseweb*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 2
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.2.0
stepping    : 3
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 2599.998
cache size    : 4096 KB
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up rep_good nopl pni vmx cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips    : 5199.99
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*Nephoscale*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 6
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version 2.0.0
stepping    : 3
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 2099.998
cache size    : 4096 KB
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up rep_good nopl pni cx16 x2apic popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips    : 4199.99
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*IWStack (Prometeus)*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 13
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping    : 3
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 2099.998
cache size    : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug    : no
hlt_bug        : no
f00f_bug    : no
coma_bug    : no
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips    : 4199.99
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*Edis*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 2
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.1.2
stepping    : 3
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 2299.998
cache size    : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug    : no
hlt_bug        : no
f00f_bug    : no
coma_bug    : no
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips    : 4599.99
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*CloudFlow (SeFlow)*

cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 13
model name    : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping    : 3
microcode    : 0x1
cpu MHz        : 2099.998
cache size    : 4096 KB
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 4
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up nopl pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips    : 4199.99
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:



> That processor serial # isn't real happy findings.


Pentium III's were the only ones which displayed the complete serial number.  Everything since then has masked the last 16 digits so it's hard to determine much from the serial number.


----------

